# Notebook Kaufberatung



## Xburn (9. Juni 2010)

hallo
ich will für meinen 9-jährigen Bruder zum geburstag einen Laptop kaufen.
Habe auch welche Notebooks heute bei Saturn gesehen , weiß aber nicht ob die sich vom preis lohnen
und zwar diese 3 :


> Intel core i3 113-330M 12,13
> 3 Mb Cache
> 4 gb DDr2
> 320 gb Festplatte
> ...



Und hier Paar weitere:

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/yxRhiIvzqN.png

und
http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/mpa4e1OFmX.png
beide grakas haben nur 512 mb

der preis soll 550-600 € betragen.
er will das für office, media und spiele bentuzen.

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen , welcher dieser besser ist und was sich mehr lohnt ?
oder voerschläge von anderen laptops machen ?
wäre echt nett, danke im vorraus 

Lg

Xburn


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

512MB bei den Grakas reicht völlig, die Grafikchips sind bei weitem nicht gut genug, damit 1GB da Sinn macht 


Hier mal die Leistung der Grafikchips, die 230m ist da in jedem Falle deutlich die beste und wäre - wenn man auch Spielen will - definitiv das beste:

230m: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M
310m: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 310M 
4570: Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 


Aber auch die 230m ist halt verglichen mit Desktop-Karten nix dolles. Die kommt nicht mal an eine 8800 GT bzw. AMD 3870, oder um eine aktuellere Karte zu nennen an zB eine 5670 ran. Wäre also bei nem PC nur eine ca. 50€-Grafikkarte.


hier noch zwei unter 600€, die insgesamt für Spiele nochmal besser wären: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a450807.html  oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a503809.html bzw http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a523062.html 

Aber auch die kommen nicht an eine zB 8800GT für desktop ran.


----------



## chris-gz (9. Juni 2010)

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle das von Herbboy vorgeschlagene Samsung nehmen. Klar ist das du für 600 kein Megagamingsystem bekommst aber das Samsung kann hier trotzdem noch ein wenig punkten und zudem ist es gut verarbeitet und Samsung hat sehr gute Akkulaufzeiten was in punkto Mobilität auch ganz gut ist.

Ich glaube ich geb dir mal die nummer von meinem Bruder...ich bin zwar 25 und er 14 aber vieleicht bekomm ich sowas von ihm auch mal wenn mit ihm redest hehe .


----------



## Xburn (9. Juni 2010)

> 512MB bei den Grakas reicht völlig, die Grafikchips sind bei weitem nicht gut genug, damit 1GB da Sinn macht
> 
> 
> Hier mal die Leistung der Grafikchips, die 230m ist da in jedem Falle deutlich die beste und wäre - wenn man auch Spielen will - definitiv das beste:
> ...


ja aber die du vorgeschlagen hast haben eine schlechtere grafiikkarte bzw. prozessor
oder nicht ? ö.Ö
meine haben jeweils einen i3 und eine "normale" graka


----------



## Xburn (9. Juni 2010)

> 512MB bei den Grakas reicht völlig, die Grafikchips sind bei weitem nicht gut genug, damit 1GB da Sinn macht
> 
> 
> Hier mal die Leistung der Grafikchips, die 230m ist da in jedem Falle deutlich die beste und wäre - wenn man auch Spielen will - definitiv das beste:
> ...


ja aber die du vorgeschlagen hast haben eine schlechtere grafiikkarte bzw. prozessor
oder nicht ? ö.Ö
meine haben jeweils einen i3 und eine "normale" graka

was ist nun besser die 230 oder 310 von geforce ?
meine pcs haben sogar ddr3 arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

1) Ob DDR2 oder DDR3 merkt man in der Praxis nicht, das spielt echt überhaupt keinen Rolle. 


2) Die AMD 4570 ist ca. so gut wie eine Nvidia 310m. Die 310m ist wiederum schlechter als eine Nvidia 230m. Und die AMD 4650 zB in dem Samsung Satin ist nochmal besser als die 230m. Also ist die Grafikkarte im Samsung die beste. 


3) Die CPU spielt bei so einer Grafikleistung dann auch keine große Rolle mehr. Ein Core-i3 ist zwar moderner und auch schneller als der T6400, aber nicht soooo viel schneler, und so oder so ist die Grafikkarte für Spiele dann viel viel wichtiger. Du kannst sogar nen Core i7 mit 4x2,5GHz für das Notebook mit der 230m nehmen: dann wäre das Notebook mit der 230m aberin Spielen immer noch langsamer als das Samsung mit der 4650


----------



## Xburn (9. Juni 2010)

habe gerade den typen angerufen
er sagte mir das 
http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/mpa4e1OFmX.png
besser ist als dein samsung teil
alleine wegen dem i5 prozessor
und die grafiikarte ausreichend ist das die ca. genausogut wie deine ^^

der typ ist experte


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

Die CPU ist besser, klar - aber wenn es um Spiele geht, dann stimt das einfach nicht, siehe auch: Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 und Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650

Da sind einige mit nem i5 getestet, bei der 4650 ist oft ein P8xxx dabei.

Nur bei CPU-Lastigen SPielen wie zB Anno ist die 4570 mal schneller. Aber bei den anderen ist die 4650 besser, bei zB 3Dmark vantage sogar doppelt so stark.


Wenn Spiele nicht ganz so wichtig sind, dann ist das mit dem i5 natürlich besser für office usw. . 

Allerdings ist Packard Bell ne echte Billigmarke - Qualität darf man da nicht erwarten... das Samsung is aber in jedem Falle sehr solide, auch der Akku ist für so ein für Spiele recht gutes Modell sehr gut.


ps: wenn "der Typ" so ein experte ist, wozu dann der Thread hier? ^^


----------



## Xburn (10. Juni 2010)

ich wollte das halt nur mal auch von anderen bestätigt bekommen
ich suche einfach einen notebook für meinen kleinen bruder mit paar kriterien.
der rechner soll keinesfalls ein gamer pc sein, aber er sollte damit auch schon ein bisschen spielen können. er ist halt 9 jahre alt, er will halt bisschen spielen wie ..
hmm .. weiß ich nicht jedenfalls spielt er momentan nur sowas wie spieelaffe.de
aber bald wird er spiele spielen wollen
ich weiß halt nur nicht was 
eigentlich wird das notebook für office gekauft weil er jetzt in ein gymnasium eingeht und das gleichzeitig sein geburstagsgeschenk sein soll.
office sollte in diesem rechner an der spitze stehen, dann gamen ..
aber ich denke für office eignet sich auch ein billig laptop.
er soll halt eine gute cpu haben und eine öhmm ja ... eine mittelwertige grafiikarte fürs gamen.
15 zoll wäre super
vielleicht auch 17 je nach preis 
er sollte gut aussehen und bequem sein.
vielleicht kennst du ja was , was diesen anforderung entspricht. habe gehört das dieses packerd bell ganz okay sein soll und es ein abkömmling von acer ist.
zudem sollte der laptop nicht nach 2 std schlapp gehen :/

hast du da vorschläge
der preis ist MAXIMAL 650€
also schon mit versand 

und kennst du was ?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

Also, das erste von Saturn wäre doch an sich völlig o.k., das mit der 230m. Oder eben doch das mit der 4570. 


Für 650€ reicht es nämlich dann vom Budget noch nicht für ne bessere Kombination als das Samsung Satin mit der 4650 und einem T6400. 


Wenn aber Spiele nur EVENTUELL wichtig sind, dann reicht ne 230m oder 4570, zB so was wie anno 1404 wird damit noch laufen. Man hat dann halt die bessere CPU für Office&co, wobei ich nicht unbedingt glaube, dass ein 9jähriger da nen Vorteil hat  Selbst wenn er das Notebook 3-4 Jahre behält. 

Von welchem Hersteller ist das mit der 230m btw überhaupt?


----------



## Xburn (10. Juni 2010)

wieso soll den packerd bell eine billigfirma sein ? ö.Ö


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

weil es halt so ist     Hab auch vom Service nichts gutes gehört. zB 2-3 mal in Reparatur, und der Fehler blieb.


----------



## Xburn (10. Juni 2010)

hallo nochmals
ich war heute in einem anderen saturn und habe dort nachgeforscht und mich beraten lassen.
wie schon erwähnt möchte ich meinem bruder ein notebook kaufen der für office, multimedia und auch teileweise für spiele geeignet sein soll.
hier haben wir paar modelle gefunden , ich wollte wissen welcher dieser besser ist, ob man die vielleicht sogar im netz billiger bekommt und ob du/ihr vielleicht für diese preise bessere empfehelt.
wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir ein feedback geben würdet 
Hier sind die Notebooks die ich im Auge habe :

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/5V21pNLzRU.png

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/WncQsoErXm.png

was sagt ihr ?

Lg

Xburn

*edit:*
ich hoffe man kann alle 4 bilder sehne


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

Das erste Samsung hat wohl eine nvidia 330m, oder wie? GT33 gibt es nicht ^^  ist es das hier: Samsung R780 Aura i5-430M (NP-R780-JS05DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  ?

Dann wäre das das beste von den vieren. Kannst ja mal bei den bereits genannten Links nach der 330m suchen.


----------



## Xburn (10. Juni 2010)

> Samsung R780 Aura i5-430M (NP-R780-JS05DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ?


ja genau dieses ist es.
kriegt man den für ca. 650-700€ oder z.b 730€
den kein besseres ?
oder fast gleichgutes ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

Da gäb es von Acer 1-2 mit ner 5650: 

zB Acer Aspire 5740G-434G64BN (LX.PMB02.295) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Acer Aspire 5740DG-434G64MN (LX.PRF02.102) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Xburn (10. Juni 2010)

> zB Acer Aspire 5740G-434G64BN (LX.PMB02.295) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Acer Aspire 5740DG-434G64MN (LX.PRF02.102) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


welcher der beiden ist besser ?

ist eine 5650 so gut wie die 330M von Geforce ?

also wären die 2 laptops besser als der samsung und preisgünstiger ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

Die 5650 ist besser als die 330m

Siehe hier: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 

und die 330m: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M


zB Battlefield BC2 auf mittel => 5650 immer über 30FPS, die 330m nie über 30FPS. CoD6 MW2 auf hoch mit der 5650 35FPS und mehr, die 330m nur 27-32FPS. Usw usw


D.h. die beiden Acer wären für Spiele besser. Das Samsung hätte halt 17 zoll, falls das ein Vorteil ist.


----------



## Xburn (10. Juni 2010)

haben die beiden acer auf 4gb ddr*3* ??


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

Das kannst Du selber mal nachsehen. Es wäre aber echt schnurzegal. Man merkt da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Xburn (10. Juni 2010)

aber die acer sind schlechter verarbeitet oder so


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

Samsung ist eventuell was besser, kann aber auch gleichwertig sein. Acer ist schon seit ner Weile völlig o.k, nicht schlechter als die anderen in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Xburn (11. Juni 2010)

ja aber ich mache mir sorgen um die graka von acer, die soll ja laut dir besser (viel) besser sein als die von samsung


----------



## poiu (11. Juni 2010)

also bis 600€ ist das Samsung R522 wirklich sehr gut, einzig das display ist nicht so toll aber in der klasse wohl standard.

das R780 ist halt der nachfolges des r720 frag nich nicht warum Samsung beim nachfolger eine schlechtere Graka verbaut hat XD




die Acer sind wirklich Okay und die HD5650 ist von der Leistung mit das schnellste in der Preisklasse.


um die ganzen billig teile ala packerd bell, emaschine würde ich ein bogen machen, sind die beiden Billig marken von acer! http://www.acer-group.com/public/


----------



## Xburn (11. Juni 2010)

welches soll ich nun nehmen ? XDD
samsung oder die 2 acer =(


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

Du musst halt abwägen, was Dir wichtiger ist. Acer ist wie gesagt schon ne Weile absolut solide, und daher würde ICH eher eines der Acer nehmen, weil die einfach stärker sind für Spiele.


----------



## Xburn (11. Juni 2010)

die qualität von acer ist aber nicht die beste oder ?
samsung ist da besser


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

Hab ich doch oben schon geschrieben... Acer ist inzwischen auch wieder gut, Samsung ist vielleicht ein bisschen besser -VIELLEICHT...


----------

